# Game #50: Warriors @ Cavs (2/11/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 50*_







*vs*









*Golden State Warriors* *(22-27) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (29-20)*

_*Saturday, February 11, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* *NBATV*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*Head Coaches*


*Probable Starters*
 
 
 
 
 

*Golden State Warriors’ Bench*
 

*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Bench*
 

*Golden State Warriors’ Notes*

*** Yield some perimeter shots to tempt Cleveland to take outside shots and not attack the basket. Cleveland is better going towards the rim, but if Golden State can make Cleveland take the first available shot, long rebounds will result and running will ensue.

*** Play the game with the intent of running the score high and then lock down on LeBron. If the game has a pace to go over 100 and you’re keying in on James, it will be hard for Cleveland to match that offensive output unless they can get 30 or 40 from LeBron himself.

*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Notes*

*** Have LeBron James get his offense back on track. His floor game has been very good, above his usual assist and rebounding averages the last few games but his FG% has fallen big-time. If this is merely a slump, a big deal shouldn’t be made of it. But if LeBron is having an issue of decaying techniques and bad habits, a shooting coach needs to work with James before and after practice.

*** Find a way to control the tempo. Cleveland doesn’t want to make a track meet out of this one. 

*** After being dominated by Gilbert Arenas, there’s a good chance Baron Davis will carve the Cavaliers up as well. Make a decision early on get the ball out of Baron’s hands or turn him into a scorer, to take away his passing game or vice versa. A definite plan needs to be laid in place. 

*Overview*

Cleveland is fresh off a loss to the Wizards. They need to start another winning streak and there’s no better place to start that than at home. The Warriors will be looking to end a 2-game losing skid. This will be the second game in 2 nights for both teams, so there may be a case of tired legs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We better win this game. Gotta take advantage of the home court advantage


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Odd how the Wizards beat both our teams in their last two games.

I like how remy have notes on what each team has to do to win. It's not something I've seen on a game topic here before. I'd like to add two more notes for the Warriors: Play defense and don't focus so much on shutting down on LeBron that another Cav gets a career night. The Cavs will also likely do well if they can match up at the SG spot and shut down J-Rich...he's the most consistent Warrior, after all.

Should be a good game. Unlike our last meeting, we'll have Baron but might not have Murphy. If so, the Warriors will be even more heavily outrebounded than ever, but having Baron for the game to make plays will likely make up for more than that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully Lebron doesn't bang knees again.

A bigger concern is that he needs to get out of his shooting slump: terrible FG% lately


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like to see how our team responds after bad games the night before. Hopefully, they are pissed and come out killing. We gotta have this game tonite. LeBron needs to knock down shot if he is gonna take so many jumpers. Hopefully they play strong team D and play the way they are supposed to on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Cleveland took a 3-0 lead and the Warriors surged back. 

One good thing I see early on is the Cavaliers are getting to the foul line with regularity.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Baron Davis has left the court. He's heading to the locker room. I hope Davis is okay.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Cleveland is down by 6 at the end of the first quarter (23-29).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Its looking so far like coach brown forgot to tell the guys that they had to play defense tonight. ;D


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Big Z has taken his 2nd charge of the quarter. Nice.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

9-0 run. finally making shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

LeBron James has been getting a nice rest on the bench. It's lasted longer than I expected it to.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

I don't want to jinx LeBron but he has been shooting his foul shots better as of late. The form, rotation and follow through look good.

At halftime, Cleveland trails by 1 point (47-48).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Need Z to step up here (2-10 from you're C just doesnt' cut it). No body but Lebron scoring right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Golden State Warriors/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*

Lebron with a big 3 to counter a Fisher 3 and the Cavs are up by 3.

That's a lot of 3's


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron already has his average he had 14 last time he played GSW so I think that's in the back of his mind a little. Someone else has to step up or James is going for 50-60 points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is now 2-11 from the field. He's got to do better against this weak GS frontline


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're making Fisher look like a superstar out here. The Warriors aren't missing Davis at all out here if we allow the Derrick Fisher of the world to get good lucks


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Warriors pushing a lead now up by 4 with Pietrius at the line.

No ONE, nobody playing well except Lebron right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Warriors up by 6 and Fisher at the line: this is not looking good. Fisher missed one luckely


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs down by 4 going to the 4th. Team, except for Lebron, looks tired. Somebody needs to step up to help Lebron with the scoring load here.

On the other side: Derrick Fisher should not be gettign 17 points against any team in teh league let alone one that is supposed to be a good playoff calibre team


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Offense looks terrible right now in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now Dunleavy is looking like a star out there: 3 pt shot to push the lead to 5


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Not bad for a guy on a 10-day contract. LOL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Stephen Graham is probably going to get another 10 days. He's been alright off the bench. A live body. He's a little tightly wound. But he has been making plays.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is missing Hughes big time. The last couple of games we have really been looking for another perimeter scorer


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

even if we lose, this game hasnt impressed me at all


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can Marshall do freaking anything but shoot 3's. Jesus


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can Marshall do freaking anything but shoot 3's. Jesus


 lol as i say that he tips in a shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Warriors make every shot when the Cavs get close. It's maddening.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A every single time: GS comes up with a big play. Pietrus going to the line for a possible 3 pt play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs down by 4; as Pietrus hits a jumper but Lebron comes back with a bucket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is going to be a loss I have a feeling: GS up by 4 and not looking like there going to give it up. Dunleavy pushing to 6 probably now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I will be glad we never have to play this team again. Sheesh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron 9-15 from the field and 31 pts
Rest of starters 11-34 and 27 pts.

You are not going to win games like this. Frankly it was lucky we stayed close in this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Golden State 99, Cleveland 91*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That was not a good showing. I mean you have to give credit to GS cause they knocked down there shots but I expect a lil more from a team in front of a sell out crowd. However, watching the game I only really noticed the crowd get into it a few times. We must play better verse sub 500 teams especially at home. 4 of the home loss are to teams under 500. The Spurs come in next and if we play like this we will get smashed. Right now we need more from Gooden. He has produce as much offense as usual. I think the trade rumors might be bothering him.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I will be glad we never have to play this team again. Sheesh.


I had to miss most of the game, but I'm pretty surprised how we managed without Baron and Murph. The Warriors didn't even get outrebounded. Not bad for having just 9 players for most of the game, I suppose. This is definitely the most shorthanded team we've ever had...2 of our Top 3 out.

Still, the Cavs don't have too much to worry about. Sometimes it's just a matchup problem for a team when they play a given team, for whatever reason. You guys are definitely heading to the playoffs. Us...we can hope. :angel:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like its gonna be three losses in a row, with the spurs comming to town on monday.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 2/12/2006 | Hurting Warriors too much for Cavs*












> *Hurting Warriors too much for Cavs*
> *Fisher, Dunleavy step up for Golden State. James quite down the stretch*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Setup, then setback*












> _The Cavaliers’ Sasha Pavlovic, right, scored two points on 1-of-8 shooting and fouled out._
> 
> *Setup, then setback*
> *Warriors ailing, but Cavs flailing in defeat*
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Even though this game was bad I did find a bright spot. Donyell Marshal had the NBA.com Dunk of the night. That came when he got the touch pass from LeBron and crushed it over Foyle.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh Boy...........thats almost better then getting a doubleuuuuu


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yoyo said:


> I had to miss most of the game, but I'm pretty surprised how we managed without Baron and Murph. The Warriors didn't even get outrebounded. Not bad for having just 9 players for most of the game, I suppose. This is definitely the most shorthanded team we've ever had...2 of our Top 3 out.
> 
> Still, the Cavs don't have too much to worry about. Sometimes it's just a matchup problem for a team when they play a given team, for whatever reason. You guys are definitely heading to the playoffs. Us...we can hope. :angel:


You guys were missing Baron and Murphy last game too, I think. Derek Fisher has our number. So it's probably for the best that Baron has been out. I think J-Rich missed the last game too. Ha. Seriously. Good thing we don't have to play the Warriors anymore. They are a team like the Nets that just have the Cavs number.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^Its not a good sign when below .500 teams have our number at home


----------

